

How to Fool Face Recognition Systems With Make Up  - jamesbressi
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/22/face_detection_hacking/

======
jamesbressi
Is it just me, or do all the example faces that avoid detection in the picture
with make-up look like David Bowie?

